# Changing cars at almost full term?



## Dipperd (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Guys
Looking to get my first Skyline and currently have a Vectra insured with Hastings.

Insurance expires on Dec 20th. Hastings have advised that the underwriters will not insure a Skyline GTS T (R33).

Dont want to wait until it expires to get the Skyline and need the Vectra to go before the Skyline arrives.

Anyone had this situation before? If so how did you overcome it? 

KM have advised £850 FC 3yr NCB, 29 yr old, clean licence, 1 non fault claim.

Any advice welcome :thumbsup:


----------

